# Fittings tote



## Scott Vroom

I'm looking for a job-site carrier/tote for all my fittings. I've been looking but haven't found anything that fits the bill. Please let me know what works best for you; any links appreciated.

Scott


----------



## drtyhands

This is how I keep 1/2-3/4

1 thru 2 as well as MIPs and FIPs is in an organized milk crate.
This is const.

I seen service guys fill three stanley open lid organizers up with three or four fittings in each compartment.Can't do that,no room.


----------



## Mississippiplum

I keep my fittings in a thick cloth bucket organizer or in a milk crate (I line the milk crate with cardboard to keep smaller fittings from falling through the holes in the crate)


----------



## SlickRick

I use the stanley for my service trucks, when I did new houses, I used these.


http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=7Rr2TvvWIYz-2QX01cSKAg&ved=0CHgQ8wIwAQ


----------



## Hillside

Ive seen some bucket buddy things that are shaped like the bucket, u can stack a few organizers in a 5 gal bucket


----------



## Hillside

^ U beat me by a minute slick!


----------



## easttexasplumb

I like the idea of building a wooden box, then you can make the compartments the size that you need. Like we are going to need more 1/2" 90s than 1" 90s in residential.


----------



## Qball415

How i roll on service calls and new construction both trays usually come along and always fully stocked.


----------



## plbgbiz

I prefer to make less trips. This allows me to stay perfectly organized while minimizing trips to the van...


----------



## rocksteady

While on the truck, copper fittings stay in one of these.













I have a few of those grey totes that I can load up, otherwise I just throw what I need in my solder tray/toolbox.




Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor

For underhouse work, I use those "parachute bags" with the compartments and a drawstring closure. Kinda like this, but smaller. For top side stuff, the Stanley organizers or just a cardboard box.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Parachutes for me as well.


----------



## SlickRick

Under house bag I use, for those going "Rambo" situations.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=-J72TpLlDYeW2QX67MSVAg&ved=0CGQQ8wIwAg


----------



## U666A

I know, I know... these bags depicted are for tool storage, rather than material, but I felt like posting them anyway. 

Because I work for a contractor in new construction, I am (95% of the time) working out of a rolling jobbox, that I will take the time to set up accordingly, depending on the task at hand.

Whether it be a 3' tall rolling cabinet with 2 doors and a work bench on top, or a full sized standup, will also change how I organize it for the job.

For the rare sidejob that I do, (for Grandma or the likes) my material is usually transferred to the job in the plastic bag or cardboard box that I picked it up from the supplier in.

However... maybe totally irrelevant, but I had fun sharing it... :laughing:

Happy hoho!

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## easttexasplumb

U666A I want to work with you. That looks like a beer and a fishing tackle box. :thumbup:


----------



## U666A

Let's just say that we do things a little differently in rhe GWN, my friend...


:laughing:

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## Mississippiplum

U666A said:


> Let's just say that we do things a little differently in rhe GWN, my friend...
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> I know Kung Fu!


What do u store in the beer can?


----------



## Cal

Parachutes for me as well. But i like what U666A is bringing to the table ;-) .


----------



## SlickRick

MCPlumbers, do those bags come in matching colors as a ensemble your parachute pants?


----------



## U666A

Mississippiplum said:


> What do u store in the beer can?


Um... beer!

"Redundancy department, department of redundance."

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## Greenguy

Parachutes for me, 1 for screws, another for electrical connectors, 4 more for pex and wirsbo fittings.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

When I was installing new homes I used a carpenters pouch. The ¾ fittings were on the left side and ½ inch fittings on the right side of the pouch. It was ideal to use as I would set up 2x12 between ladders and walk on the planks installing lines for a second floor and in the basement without getting up and down. Less bending down to pick up fittings.


----------



## Qball415

Couldn't seem to break these Occidentals after 8 years of abuse best nail bags on earth. Working on commercial jobs I wouldn't be alowed near the job with them. Mostly bib overalls are used here.


----------



## Qball415

Here they are.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

Qball415 said:


> Here they are.


 I added a 3rd pouch and suspenders to help hold them up


----------



## tungsten plumb

I have one of those ridgid job max fittings bags.


----------



## Mega Smash

I love my Stanley boxes. Pricey at first, but worth the money.


----------



## 907plumber

Mega Smash said:


> I love my Stanley boxes. Pricey at first, but worth the money.


I use those too. 26 bucks each up here but they are tough and hold alot.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Mega Smash said:


> I love my Stanley boxes. Pricey at first, but worth the money.


 
There great, all of our trucks have them in it. As a repair plumber you have everything you need with you. One box for pvc 3/4, cpvc etc..


----------



## Mississippiplum

Mega Smash said:


> I love my Stanley boxes. Pricey at first, but worth the money.


Those are nice, especially for irrigation iteams- like, funny pipe fittings, nozzles, micro fittings, etc.


----------



## easttexasplumb

They got them at Harbor Freight, dont remember the price though.


----------



## Turd Chaser

Mega Smash said:


> I love my Stanley boxes. Pricey at first, but worth the money.


 
These are what I use. I have purchased the cheaper ones but the lids do not hold up. Purchase the more expensive ones and you will be happy. I also have the parachute bags for misc. screws.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I have several of the stanleys and a few of the knock offs from harbor freight. The harbor freight used to sell for about 7.50, but they are now about 14.00. The are similar, but the lids are softer than the stanley. At 14.00 the savings isn't worth it compared to the genuine stanley at HD. 



You can polish the foggy scratches out of the stanley lids.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I like these. They're stackable.


----------



## red_devil

parachute bags for resi. work, for commercial, whatever I got haha. Just throw it on my prep table and I'm off to the races.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Tommy plumber said:


> I like these. They're stackable.


I had a set of those before i went into business. I need to find me a good tin knocker to make me a new set. sweet trays indeed.


----------



## Tommy plumber

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I had a set of those before i went into business. I need to find me a good tin knocker to make me a new set. sweet trays indeed.


 




I have the regular red ones that aren't stackable. But those stackable ones are great. You can get 'em here:http://www.klenktools.com/main/products/ToteTraysNew.asp


----------

